# Gertrude



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

She likes to follow me around & get in my face in the morning while I drink coffee on the picnic table. She's 2 and has a great personality. Funny face..


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

They sure can be a lot of company! My chickens are more content to hang out with me than any of my 3 dogs.


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

Love that face!


----------



## hockeychick (Jul 2, 2012)

I had a Rhode Island Red named Gertrude, but we called her Trudy. She was a wonderful bird, but passed away last year sadly. Your picture reminded me of her.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

We call her Gerty...


----------

